# Viewing most recent post last?



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I think I used to have it set so that posts appear in chronological order, so the most recent post is shown last. 
Has that setting just been removed? As of this morning I'm no longer seeing that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Laurentium said:


> I think I used to have it set so that posts appear in chronological order, so the most recent post is shown last.
> Has that setting just been removed? As of this morning I'm no longer seeing that.


I'm fairly new, so all I knew is that once you are on a page, in the upper right hand corner there is a box that says "jump to latest."


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I am guessing it must just be me losing my memory. I am old. I am probably confusing this forum with another one.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

@Laurentium, there have been a few updates to the forum over the past few weeks/months. Some are just minor cosmetic changes and others are more obvious settings and layout changes. As I am not exactly sure what you saw before, I can only assume it could have been related to one of these changes.

As mentioned by @DownByTheRiver, once you open a post, you can always skip to the end by using the "Jump to Latest" button on the top right. You can also jump to the first unread post (since your last visit), by clicking on the thread title:









You can jump to the newest post by clicking the the date on the right side:









And you can jump to the first post on any thread by clicking the date the thread was created:









You can also find new threads by clicking on the "NEW" button at the top. You can adjust your filter settings to show new posts and threads that you want to see most. This helps you find the most meaningful activity on the site very quickly. 

I hope that helps to get you familiar with the current layout, but if you still have questions, you can always turn to us. You can also check out the FAQ section as this has several helpful guides and tips to understand the forum. 

Daniel


----------

